# Our New ND Buck



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So Monday we made he long trek up to Massachusetts from Maryland to pick up our new buck. It was a very very long drive, taking seven hours but it was cool. I'm thankful to be back in MD though because I was not one bit thrilled with the 11 degree weather I walked out to Tuesday AM in MA! lol

Anyway, his name is Rosasharn's CH Uproar. So far we're super impressed with him. He's been such a sweet guy with us despite the long trip. He always comes up to us to say "hi" and likes being pet. If only he weren't so stinky! Right now he's with my first buck Mocha, till Mocha's new owners pick him up. Uproar has been incredibly calm about absolutely everything. We keep saying he's a saint!:laugh:
He is in rut so he isn't super fabulous looking.. But, this is him in all his glory. I'm excited for us to eventually get him all cleaned up and maybe trying to show him a little bit. And in the spring I'd like to get him linear appraised along with the rest of the herd. To be fair I put in an older pic of him. 

His Sire is- Rosasharn UR Honey Nut Cheerio *S
His Dam is- ARMCH Rosasharn's Uni 3*D 2*M

Dam's mother- Rosasharn's Baby USA
Dam's Father- Rosasharn's Tom Thumb

Father's Sire-
Father's Dam- Rosasharn's Buckwheat Honey

And thank you to Stacy at End of the Line Farm for putting me in touch with Ashley to get him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! We are on the mass Vt borders in Ny...and the weather ain't any better here! 
He has beautiful coloring!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition! I hope he is a great herd sire for you. I have a son out of him and he is really nice. My boy looks like he takes more after his dam than Uproar though.

I love the little buck's hairdo in the picture with Uproar!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! I too have an Uproar son and love him  he is such a sweetie and looks a lot like his daddy


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

He is so handsome! Congrats


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody! That's kind of neat J.O.Y and Vincek that you guys have kids from him! I'm excited to eventually breed him to my Junior doe and then next year breed him to my girls. 

And Mocha appreciates the compliment on his hair! :wink: He really does have quiet the hairdo. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is my boy out of him 















Photo below property of Freedomstar Farm







Thank you Laura for this picture below


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know that stinky boy above ^^^ 

Congrats ciwheeles , he is one heck ova handsome dude


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is my boy out of him
> 
> View attachment 51568
> 
> ...


Ooo he is handsome!! It's good to know he has some nice sons out there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you 
I also have a daughter out of Natasha's buck  so I'm excited to see her udder this spring  plus I have a grandson of his too lol! So two grandkids and a son  I like uproar if you haven't noticed  lol! But i also like the TwinCreek lines that he was mixed with, that's why they are all related there lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I know that stinky boy above ^^^
> 
> Congrats ciwheeles , he is one heck ova handsome dude


Hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great avatar Skyla


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 2 of his grand daughters. Divinity who loves to milk, and Ballerina who is a beautiful doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Great avatar Skyla


Thank you 

Yours is ADORABLE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I have 2 of his grand daughters. Divinity who loves to milk, and Ballerina who is a beautiful doe.


They are both beautiful does  I can't wait to see Vinny in person this year!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need more pictures , unfortunately everything is white now , lol
Ughhhh…..i hate snow


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is my boy out of him
> 
> View attachment 51568
> 
> ...


Ooo he is handsome!! It's good to know he has some nice sons out there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I need more pictures , unfortunately everything is white now , lol
> Ughhhh&#8230;..i hate snow


Same here lol! We have about 4in or so already from today


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Ew well all that snow is suppose to be coming my way now! I'd kind of like to get some snow though because I can use my horse drawn snow sled. 

Although I'm not a fan of the temperatures they're calling for tonight. It's suppose to feel like 3 degrees. :hammer:

I'd love to see pictures of your goat Trickyroo when the snow clears up. I'm enjoying seeing all these pictures of his kids and such!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone be safe during this storm ! 
I hate it , absolutely hate it  I can deal with a dusting of it , but thats about it , lol. I don't mind the cold , but subzero ( or feels like it ) temperatures are just ridiculous , lolol. I rather a winter of say the lowest 30 degrees and the hottest temps , say , 60-70 ish 
That would make me extremely happy 

I was hoping to get more pictures this weekend , so we will see how that goes  

I love seeing all the baby pictures too ! I couldn't bare to think of not looking at any baby pictures at least a couple of dozen times a day , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A horse drawn sled !!! Oh you have to take pictures for us 
Please !!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice addition. Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Horse drawn sled is nice 
Not in these temps though! It was only 3* when I came home from work at about 6ish... Far too cold for me! And to think it was in the twenties this morning! 

I'm with you Laura! :lol: that would be oh so nice!  what happened to global warming?!  hehe!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Horse drawn sled is nice
> Not in these temps though! It was only 3* when I came home from work at about 6ish... Far too cold for me! And to think it was in the twenties this morning!
> 
> I'm with you Laura! :lol: that would be oh so nice!  what happened to global warming?!  hehe!


Aw Lucky! It's 2 degrees warmer for you than me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks KW! 

I can handle snow, and I actually prefer that to wind and rain. In fact if there's one thing I can't stand it's the wind bringing the temps down! I just realized we've officially got snow on the ground here! Yay! 

I'm not sure anyone wants to see my sled because it's not a true pretty neat sled.. I have a dead broke 23 year old draft cross that's retired. He's broke to drive but between goats horses, horses, and college I don't have enough time for it to be worth it to get a cart. Soo when it snows I get out my fancy plastic sled and have some fun! Lol 

Hope everyone else with snow on the ground is doing okay.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We are getting another foot tonight on top of the 7 inches we got yesterday...I wish I felt as happy as you about it :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> Thanks KW!
> 
> I can handle snow, and I actually prefer that to wind and rain. In fact if there's one thing I can't stand it's the wind bringing the temps down! I just realized we've officially got snow on the ground here! Yay!
> 
> ...


Hey , the way I look at it is , if it's fun , it's for me  I never "drove" a horse sled or even a carriage . I bet it's so much fun !


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

To bring us back on topic of Uproar.. not that anyone made the conversation drift to other subjects. *Cough, cough* Skyla.. 
Lol!

I present Uproar's son.. (And ignore how hideous he looks shaved. Hehe) 
Not much of a resemblance..sadly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:

I love the Bird man!  I got to (FINALY!) see him in person and drool over him  I was pleased


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:doh: Sorry :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No worries Laura  She was teasing me  LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Everyone be safe during this storm !
> I hate it , absolutely hate it  I can deal with a dusting of it , but thats about it , lol. I don't mind the cold , but subzero ( or feels like it ) temperatures are just ridiculous , lolol. I rather a winter of say the lowest 30 degrees and the hottest temps , say , 60-70 ish
> That would make me extremely happy
> 
> ...


Exactly our temperatures for pretty much the last month! I will take some snow, rain, or any type of moisture. California needs rain! Congrats on the new addition, he looks like a good one.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> Hey , the way I look at it is , if it's fun , it's for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really fun! You should try it if you ever get the chance. It feels so different if your used to sitting on a horse! We ended up with 3-4 inches here. I've been out all morning taking pictures of the horses in the snow. The goats are hiding in the barn.



> I present Uproar's son.. (And ignore how hideous he looks shaved. Hehe)
> Not much of a resemblance..sadly.


Wow he's really nice looking too! It's funny though, he does look nothing like Uproar. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> Wow he's really nice looking too! It's funny though, he does look nothing like Uproar. Lol


You should see his twin brother! Loaded with crazy moonspots!  he got his daddy's wattles though


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep congrats on the new edition


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> You should see his twin brother! Loaded with crazy moonspots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom must have been very colorful then because he sure isn't! I didn't even realize Uproar had wattles till I saw him in person. I never cared for them before, but they are kind of cute. I'll be interested to see if next year if or how many kids he passes that too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mom was brown and white  
brother was a cool brown/grey with lots of moonspots and wattles 

I LOVE wattles! I'm so excited to have Cowboy! (His son I have) as he has wattles!  It's a bummer I only got to use him on one doe this year though..


----------

